# Lake Sam Raburn crappie



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

Finally made it back to Rayburn after a few years for a few days after finding no keeper crappie on Conroe any more. lake is up 9 ft. .stayed at the Back lash Lodge by the 147 Bridge. caught some nice crappie. someone stold my trolling motor though while I was there right off my boat at night. that was the only bad thing. weather was perfect.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

That's a nice mess of fish! Love those crappie. Sorry about the trolling motor. 
BB


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

BigBuck said:


> That's a nice mess of fish! Love those crappie. Sorry about the trolling motor.
> BB


You better give him his motor back


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sorry about the TM, nice sac-a-lait though 
Heading there in the AM


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice haul! Are you able to pass under the bridge with the current water level?


----------



## HumblePerchJerker (Sep 19, 2006)

How deep were the fish holding? I don't fish the bridge (maybe I should), but have some piles in the area at various depths. Amazing to see Big Sam 9' high at this time of year.

 Thanks,

HPJ


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

We land 50+ on Saturday 20 to 30 feet deep, Twin Dikes area.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

Yes, it is no Problem under the Bridge, plenty of room. I seen a lot of bass boats that were hauling *** at the river under the bridge and never slowed down. stick on the ends around the 25 to 30 ft range. good luck guys


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

We would of caught a lot more if had my trolling motor. pick up 2-3 at each pilling. only fished one day total. could of fished more. heading to BIG lake next to get my saltwater fix.....


----------



## huntandfishguy63 (Jun 3, 2011)

My dad has a place just down the st on Tommy Jean rd. We have been there over 30 years. We have never had any problems. Sorry to hear about the trolling motor.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

HPJ. they were holding around 18 ft. or close to that. sorry for the late reply..in the 25 - 30 ft of water.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice catch, are those jig fish or minnow crappie


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Good job slabseeker! Nothing better than a mess of fried Crappie!


----------



## HumblePerchJerker (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks SS!! Planning a trip next week and didn't know how the +9ft was effecting their holding pattern.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

They are minnow crappie....the water level didn't seem to make any difference...just fish closer to the shore than usual. 4=5 th pilings.


----------

